# GTA 5 Online Steuerung funktioniert nicht mehr richtig



## Catalano (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

spiele GTA 5 online auf der PS4 seit einiger Zeit.
Seit heute funktioniert nur im online Modus meine Steuerung nicht mehr richtig.

Und zwar: 

Zuerst funktioniert alles, aber, sobald ich die beiden Sticks hintereinander drücke, um diese Schnellaktionen zu machen (Trockenvögeln, Snack Essen, Winken usw), macht er diese nicht und danach funktioniert auch die restliche Steuerung nicht mehr. Ich kann dann nur noch gehen, anstatt zu rennen, und schlagen und springen kann ich auch nicht mehr.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen mag?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2016)

hast du nen zweiten Controller um zu prüfen, ob es vlt nur am Controller liegt? Oder kannst einen leihen?


----------



## Catalano (20. Januar 2016)

leider nein. Aber nach dem ich jetzt mehrmals die Konsole an und ausgeschaltet habe, funktioniert es wieder.

Hab aber Schiss, dass es demnächst wieder zu sowas kommt.


----------

